# O-27 gauge, accessories



## oldsarge218 (May 23, 2011)

I am new to model railroading, am 62 years old, and somebody just gave me a bunch of older Lionel O-27 gauge items. I am looking through it all, and find a pressure activated railroad crossing flashing light, with the pressure switch. There are three wire connectors on both the pressure switch, and on the light. There are 4 wires on the light, 2 black and 2 green. They have the two black on the middle wire connector on the light, and one green on each of the end connectors. Apparently, using the black wires as a ground. Can anybody tell me how to wire this properly, and does it make any difference where on the track I mount the pressure switch? I thank you all in advance for, first of all, this web site, and secondly for your input/assistance.

Bob


----------



## oldsarge218 (May 23, 2011)

*I think I found it*

Please disregard my winded and confused question RE: O-27 flashers, I found the answer on this site! Thanks anyway

Bob


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I don't know of a four wire crossing offhand.

When you get it going , show us!

Others may be following this thread too!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

T-Man, I think he's saying two black wires were connected to the center connection. Sounds like the standard #154 crossing signal.

Sarge, here's the manual for that signal: Lionel #154 Crossing Signal User's Manual


----------



## oldsarge218 (May 23, 2011)

*Thanks!*

Thank you for the instructions, Gunrunnerjohn. Sorry for not acknowledging your help earlier, it is taking me sometime to learn how to navigate here. 

Again, thanks.

oldsarge218


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

No problem. If you want to see all the new posts/threads since you were here last, use the *New Posts* link at the top of every page. You won't miss anything that way.


----------

